# how high to bring drywall to exposed ceiling



## juryduty (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all, I have a shed that I'm finishing with drywall and it has nice exposed plank ceilings. I'm wondering how high I should bring the drywall and how to finish it at the top. I'm not drywalling the ceiling.

Picture of the wall and ceiling attached (this is one of the inside corners).

The options seem to be:
1) Bring it even with the top plate and use crown moulding or some kind of trim piece like J-channel

2) Bring it all the way to the ceiling, meeting it at an angle

I kind of like option #1 with some moulding because it seems like it would look good and be a simpler DIY job. Is this a normal way to handle it or is it going to look bad? thanks for any clues.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have used option 1 with molding. 

Hint: base / shoe molding does not have to be used on the floor. 

it looks good as a framework around any opening, open rafters, large wall murals, etc.

use your imagination.



ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the plans for this shed, what's it going to be used for?
No heating or cooling?
Hard to tell from that picture what was used on the walls.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It looks like mineral wool in the stud cavities which implies heating, which can be an issue for the exposed board ceiling.

Ventilation?
use?

Bud


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Given the look of what you got going on there, I think it would look fine to put a trim board up...maybe a 1x2 or even a 1x4. I definitely wouldn't attempt to run the rock to the sloped ceiling. For one thing, you've got that funny spot where one 2x4 is sloped nailed to your ceiling joist.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Is there insulation above the roof boards under the roofing?


----------



## juryduty (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the answers. The shed is a home office, 10x12. It has a small heating/cooling unit and the roof is insulated with 2" of polyiso foam on top. Behind the top plate is a soffit that also has the mineral wool stuffed into it. I am south of Portland and most of the time it is just freaking hot here with mild winters. So sounds like I could get away with just bringing it up to the top.

Should I find a way to cover the gap between the top plate and the bottom of the soffit ("behind" the wall) like drywall pieces forming a 90 degree angle?


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

*Mold and mildew*



juryduty said:


> Hi all, I have a shed that I'm finishing with drywall and it has nice exposed plank ceilings. I'm wondering how high I should bring the drywall and how to finish it at the top. I'm not drywalling the ceiling.
> 
> Picture of the wall and ceiling attached (this is one of the inside corners).
> 
> ...


Whatever you end up doing, make sure that your design is such that the drywall does not become food for mold and mildew!

siffleur


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Dealers choice.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

My vote is to bring it up the top plate, then put a 1x6 on top of the top plate giving you a high shelf for books, bric-a-brac and whatnot. You can J channel, corner bead, or profile trim the meeting of the shelf to the wall.


----------

